# hamster sand bath



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

any good and safe sands for hamsters? really stuck on finding some (please say the brand too!)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I recommend going onto a hamster forum for any hamster questions as there aren't many here anymore and you are more likely to get correct and up to date advice.

Hamster Central is an amazing forum.

As for sand I use plain desert sand from pets at home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

I use sand from pets at home. Never get something labeled as dust or powder, it is to fine and can cause respiratory infections.
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...harlie--harry-and-gerri-bathing-sand-15-litre


----------

